# Wild SpellCraft for Campaign Suite



## Twin Rose (May 8, 2002)

Morrus invited me to use Natural 20 OGC within the structure of my D20 Software, Campaign Suite.  I felt it would only be right to post my intention to do so, and ask for permission or any special consideration you might like.  The ogc doc file will, of course, be included and there's been some special coding done to accomodate for the wild magic tables.  Indeed, I plan on creating 'template' wild magic tables that people can create their own with.

As a side note, I'd like to say that I am in the process of setting up my Campaign to use WSF ... And I think it would fit into most any high-magic Campaign.  It's definately a fine product, and I commend you on it.  Any hopes of more Wild SpellCraft PrCs and feats in the future?

(Of course, we could use CS as a medium for publication if you like)


----------



## RangerWickett (May 8, 2002)

If this isn't urgent, I promise a reply by Saturday, but I'm in the process of moving out of my college for the summer, and right now I'm quite weary from having finished exams.  However, I'm thrilled that you're interested in adding Wild Spellcraft to your software.  I will, though, suggest you leave a few spaces open for changes that were maded for the print version, which Mystic Eye Games is releasing for us.

If you could send me an email at RangerWickett @ hotmail.com, I'll hopefully be able to reply this week with the various errata on the book.

Oh, and if you're interested in using Wild Spellcraft in your own game, I suppose the best advice I can give is to make sure the players are cool with it.  Some people don't want to lose some possible power for their characters.  I'd like to hear how you tie the rules in with the flavor of the setting, since that's what makes a game work, moreso than just the rules.  I'm actually planning of tapping some of the rules from Wild Spellcraft for Mythic Earth, as a possible explanation for why magic is not common anymore, or why certain mythoi have more power than others.

As for future wild spellcraft prestige classes and other goodies, I'm fiddling with something called the Cartomancer, and the print version of Wild Spellcraft has . . . I think 6 new spells.  We actually took out one of the feats, because we realized no one ever wanted to take it.


----------



## Twin Rose (May 9, 2002)

I don't think there was any specific urgency to the matter, just that I was almost odne and wanted to post it  Naturally, I'm not using any of the IP, just the OGC, so don't fear any infringement.

Should I get in touch with Doug about the 'changes' or do you have them on file somewhere?  It'd be a bit of a pain if I had to buy it again, this time in print, but doable.  Let me know.


----------



## Morrus (May 10, 2002)

I'm not sure what Doug is planning exactly with the extra stuff, but I'm sure RW will send you the updated .rtf file when he sees this.


----------



## Twin Rose (May 11, 2002)

That would be great.  Having done both the 9 free creatures from mystic eye, and the books that they have sent me, I've learned that using text files is VASTLY easier than copying from a book.

The new CS features will let me include entire write-ups of rules.  In a way that's 10 times easier than PDF.  Lets say you have a tab on the tree for "Chapter 1" then under that tab you have a 'main heading' ... then under the main heading you have 5 or 6 'sub headings' ... And on and on, of course.

Wild Spellcraft, I think, will be a perfect way for me to introduce these features to my users.

As a side note, some folks in the chat channel were asking about me doing a moderated chat.  I have 200+ unique viewers to my site every day, and I thought maybe this would be a good time, with us doing this, and the N&D 2 coming out?  And Mystic Warriors very soon?


----------



## RangerWickett (May 13, 2002)

Twin Rose, can you email me at RangerWickett @ hotmail.com?  I don't have your email address, but if you contact me, I can reply with the OGC in an rtf file.  Thanks.

p.s., I'm not quite sure what you mean about the moderated chat.  Care to clarify?


----------



## Glacialis (May 19, 2002)

*Hrmm*

Which feat was taken out? Chaotic Disruption? (And on that note, what type of feat is it? Doesn't have [General] or anything in the header)


----------



## RangerWickett (May 19, 2002)

It was Suppress Mishap.  I realize that if people wanted to not have their spells mishap, then they wouldn't be playing wild spellcasters.  It was a bit of a silly idea on my part.


----------

